# Nebraska: secret mission



## Love2everyone (Dec 28, 2006)

I'm at work, and there is a pigeon in the room I work in. The problem is that the room is a ballroom and the pigeon is two stories up. The secrecy comes in because the manager said, "there are exterminators to deal with this kind of thing, it's not my job to get it down.

What do I do?
I work until 11pm 1 1/2 more hours tonight. When I come in at 3pm tomorrow I think it may be gone and not in a good way. How will an "exterminator" get this pigeon down?


----------



## Love2everyone (Dec 28, 2006)

I mentioned to the manager that I rescued a pigeon and that after asking others online learned about the pigeon and have kept it.

I suggested a live trap. Given that I had a suggestion and I have a pigeon, I'm hoping he may ask me more. But I doubt it.


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

I wouldn't even want to think about it but if the ceiling's not an issue they might shoot it down with a pellet gun if it had to happen quickly. Otherwise, I'd expect that they'd put poisoned feed down where it could see it or maybe they'd bring in a falconer. None of the ways are pretty in a deal like this. 

Is there any way for the bird to get out?

Pidgey


----------



## Love2everyone (Dec 28, 2006)

The bird can't really get out. Except however it got in, which the janitor is guessing the duct work. 
The janitor is on our side but they are not consulting her.


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Well, does the bird have a nest or anything, or are we talking about a lost bird that got in somehow and doesn't come and go?

Pidgey


----------



## Love2everyone (Dec 28, 2006)

Yes the ceiling is ornate, so they are not going to be shooting at it. So maybe nothing will be done over night tonight. Is there anything I could do?


----------



## Love2everyone (Dec 28, 2006)

this is the first time it has ever got in. I'm doubtful it can find a way out we are on the third and fourth floor of the building and there are many doors it would have to go through.


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

I'll tell you how we had to recapture our first rescue, Pidgey (the real one, not me), when we finally came back from vacation in Peru... we made a really long-poled net. We went at night to where she was roosting in the rafters of an open awning, got the net ready just below her (about 20 feet long) and then turned on a really powerful flashlight into her eyes from below while I worked with the net to throw it directly up in front of her when she tried to take off. The net was made from something from the fabric store like chiffon and I made a loop of copper tubing to put it on. You could use a pool-net, I suppose.

Pidgey


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Can you turn the lights off and get it dark in there?

Pidgey


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

The reason why I ask is because if you can flush the bird from wherever it's sitting and then turn the lights off immediately or flush it with the lights off, it might flutter to the ground if it can't see where to land up there. Absolute darkness is the key in a deal like that, though. You can come up to the bird and grab it if you take real quick looks with a flashlight and use your ears mostly. I suppose you might be dealing with a lot of tables and chairs, though, huh?

Pidgey


----------



## Love2everyone (Dec 28, 2006)

Although there is a door to the roof the the janitor and i might be able to leave open all night, but it is through a room from where the pigeon is. Will this stray pigeon be drawn through another room to the roof access?


----------



## Love2everyone (Dec 28, 2006)

ya when everyone leaves the janitor will be the only one here and we could shut the lights off. Could I safely throw a ball up there to bring if off the pirch. This is if the manager doesn't hang around trying to "solve," with the pigeon.


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Why would the bird go looking for an exit that way? They figure it out if they've got the time and they explore to find it but that's a toughy and you might not have the time. Is there any possibility of you trying those other ways that I mentioned? Yet another possibility is for you to get with the exterminators and see if you can work out a deal of getting the bird if they have a non-lethal means of capturing it in the first place. That'd probably be your "last-ditch" idea, though.

Pidgey


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

You'd probably have to throw the ball in the light and have your friend ready to kill the lights the second the bird took off for somewhere else. Tricky timing and teamwork.

Pidgey


----------



## Love2everyone (Dec 28, 2006)

the timing thing is easy I just thought of that. I'll try to hang around beyond everyone else.
However we are in the city and there are big windows from floor to ceiling(2 story). I wondering if they may let too much light in?


----------



## Love2everyone (Dec 28, 2006)

We will try. The light switches are in fully view of the pigeon and the whole room so timing will be easy.


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Love2everyone said:


> the timing thing is easy I just thought of that. I'll try to hang around beyond everyone else.
> However we are in the city and there are big windows from floor to ceiling(2 story). I wondering if they may let too much light in?


Well, the bird might try to fly to them, depending, but if it's real dark in there he won't want to fly too fast. What's outside the windows? A real bright cityscape or what?

Pidgey


----------



## Love2everyone (Dec 28, 2006)

yah, okay the manager who commented before has left for the day. The only manager closing tonight is onboard with not wanting to hurt the pigeon. So we fly at 11pm 45 minutes and counting.


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Good luck! I gotta' gota' bed now so you're on your own. Sometimes, it takes a few tries, some adaptations and some cunning. Just think your way through it and be careful!

Pidgey


----------



## Love2everyone (Dec 28, 2006)

there are three or four people that will be here at eleven. Please post any ideas or bits of information that will help me. Other people want to help positioning at different places in the room(yes lots of desks and cubicles). Any info would help like can pigeons see as well as humans in the dark? The room won't be pitch dark the city lights will shine in a little so we should be able to see faintly, will the pigeon be able to see us as well?


----------



## Love2everyone (Dec 28, 2006)

The city isn't very bright and we are above the street lights. I was thinking to catch him maybe whoever is closest should through a blanket onto him. Will the blanket travel through the air quickly enough, or will coat and jackets work better?


----------



## Love2everyone (Dec 28, 2006)

There are lights right next to the bird and we don't want to hurt the bird. So I think a ball will be too big, but it is two stories up so whatever is thrown will have to be big enough to enable it be thrown that high.

I have peanuts what does everyone thing, any other ideas? Everyone is still working for 20 more minutes but once we start I would like to have something to tell these people who will look at me for direction during this no long "secret" mission. I feel weird proposing spit wads of paper, but I don't know if that will reach 2 stories anyone have any insite?


----------



## Love2everyone (Dec 28, 2006)

He has apparently been there for a couple days so we are dealing with a bird which is at least dehydrated. He is likely a wild bird but I can't let him go right away at least because of being dehydrated and weak, can I put him with Betsy(may other pigeon).


----------



## Love2everyone (Dec 28, 2006)

can someone respond or look up, if pigeons see as well as humans?


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Pigeons have very good eyesight but do not see particularly well at night. This bird might flutter to a different location but probably will not try to actually fly if the area is dark. Good luck catching the bird.

I've been faced with trying to catch birds in some of the big box stores where the ceilings are a couple of stories high .. it's almost impossible, but I sure hope you can figure something out.

Terry


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

I just read your post Eric. You have quite a mission to deal with. The pigeon may be tired and weak especially if it has not had food or water. As Terry said, they can't see worth a darn even in dim lighting, so that can work in your favor. Of course, it will be frightened as soon as he/she senses your intentions, and of course it does not realize you are trying to help it. I see it is almost time, so I wish you the best of luck.IF you do catch the pigeon, isolate it away from Besty. It is always safe to keep the apart till you check them out. We can deal with that stage if you capture your mission.


----------



## Love2everyone (Dec 28, 2006)

As everyone was leaving a guy showed up and started laying down seed on some blankets on the floor the managment company had called him in. He was going to try the lights off thing.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Love2everyone said:


> As everyone was leaving a guy showed up and started laying down seed on some blankets on the floor the managment company had called him in. He was going to try the lights off thing.


I hope that worked, Eric .. it's a pretty good plan as long as there is a happy ending for the bird assuming it got caught.

Terry


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

How did the rescue go, Eric?

Cindy


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Yeah, the suspense is killing me, too...

Pidgey


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Me three...


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Add me to the mix!!

NO news is GOOD news?????


----------



## Larry_Cologne (Jul 6, 2004)

If the mission has not succeeded so far ... 

-- how about if she lures the pigeon to the interconnecting room to the roof, then try to trap (f my understanding of the set-up is correct.

-- how about telling any higher-up decision maker that falcons won't work, as the pigeon is quicker and more manouverable (without mentioning pigeon's possible weakness or lack of stamina, which would be a factor only after a number of says have passed). A falcon would be messy. A poisoned pigeon might fly to a safe place high up and spread a lot of blood around in its death throes, especially if it goes into a vent or duct. 

-- how about mentioning that a pigeon that will come to poison bait will also come to food (possibly under a box with a propping or support stick which can be pulled away when pigeon is under box

-- how about some more ideas, some other ideas? 

I googled Holland, Nebraska, searching for help or animal supporters, and came up so far only with "PheasantsForever" (maintaining pheasant habitats for hunting purposes). 

The four vets I found didn't mention any of them as being bird or pigeon owners (mostly dogs and cats and horses). 

Love2everyone joined PT recently. Use her pigeon as a lure? Make happy yum-yum coo coo sounds to attract the pigeon to food?

Sooner or later the pigeon will have to come down, out of starvation or weakness. Unless it goes into a duct. 

A starving, dehydated pigeon WILL NOT threaten dancers with poops or panic flying, will it? It is not really a threat, is it?

When is the next dance or use of the ball room? 

If the manager knows there is a large internet audience rooting for the SIMPLE RESCUE of a SOLITARY pigeon, would that help? how ineffective can we be, in this space age? Get a man on the moon, but can't rescue a weak and frightened pigeon that's not oing anywhere? 

Hoping for a good and happy ending. 

Larry


----------



## Love2everyone (Dec 28, 2006)

Okay so I just got to work and the pigeon is gone. The guy had a cage with a door that closes upon entry. I'll ask the cleaning lady tonight if she knows how it went last night.
He wasn't going to use a falconer or poison the last resort if the pigeon didn't come down to food through the night and go in trap. He had a net and a air powered small rubber ball shooter was going to be used to coax or stun the pigeon off the wall. I don't know if he resorted to that, but I will ask the cleaning lady at 10pm.
What about this rubber ball idea, what do we think of that? I thought it may bruise the bird.


----------



## Love2everyone (Dec 28, 2006)

There are no dances in here. The room I work in is an old military ballroom. It has been redone and is a Gallup call center. Hence the cubicles.


----------

